# [Gaming Chair] Welches Modell?



## GottesMissionar (2. Mai 2015)

Hey! 

Möchte mir einen bequemen Gaming Chair bestellen, um auch bei längeren Zocker-Sessions gut gerüstet zu sein.

Es sind mir zwei Modelle derzeit ins Auge gestochen. Leider konnte ich zu Qualität/Verarbeitung nicht wirklich etwas dazu finden. Hat jemand mit einem der zwei Erfahrung? Als Preisobergrenze hab ich mir 200€ gesetzt.

Favorit:
AKRACING Style Gaming Chair
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...NG-Style-Gaming-Chair-rot-schwarz::27991.html


Oder
Arozzi Enzo Gaming Chair
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...rs/Arozzi-Enzo-Gaming-Chair-gruen::27978.html

lg


----------



## Reap (2. Mai 2015)

Weder noch. Google, lies dich ein wenig ein, geh' in ein Fachgeschäft, setz dich auf diverse Modelle und entscheide dann. Solche "1337-stylish-360-noscope" Stühle sind meist Murks. Der Gaming-Slogan wird aktuell nur sehr häufig verwendet, da sich nahezu alles verkaufen lässt, wenn Gaming davor steht.
Habe doch letztens tatsächlich in einem Video einen halbfertigen Gaming-Schreibtisch gesehen. o.O


----------



## Icepeakjr (2. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend der Herr,

Naja ich kann dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber ich verlinke hier mal, einen Thread wo es genau darum geht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...stuhl-gesucht-fuer-stunden-langes-sitzen.html


----------



## Ersy90 (2. Mai 2015)

Chefsessel kaufen, nicht auf Gaming Tags reinfallen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Mai 2015)

Ich mache mir heute eine Gaming- Frisur, passend zum Gaming- Outfit!


----------



## yingtao (2. Mai 2015)

Kenne zwar genau die Modelle nicht aber diese "Gaming Chairs" sind einfach Mist. Die sollen angelehnt sein an Schalensitze aus dem Rennsport aber mehr als daran angelehnt sind die nicht. Die Schale gibt nicht so viel Halt, besonders in der Schulter/Nackengegend sind die meist zu eng und die Lehne lässt sich oft nicht hoch genug verstellen wodurch dann gar nichts mehr stimmt. Anstatt in der Schale zu sitzen muss man sich dann nach vorne lehnen um nicht die Schultern von der Lehne nach vorne gedrückt zu bekommen. Polsterung ist auch eher dünn (hat man in nem Jahr durch gesessen) und die unteren Rückenwirbel werden selbst bei richtiger Lehnenhöhe nicht gestützt. Es liegt zwar meist so ein Kissen bei aber das ist meinen Erfahrungen nach zu klein. Das nächste ist dann das Kunstleder. Wenn man auf dem Stuhl sitzt wird der warm und feucht was ganz normal ist und das Kunstleder wird brüchig und spätestens nach 2 Jahren ist das dann hin. Man kann da zwar mit Kunstlederpflege was machen aber das Zeug stinkt so stark das ich mich da dann nicht mehr rein setzen möchte.

Am besten besorgst du dir einen anständigen Bürostuhl im Fachgeschäft. Ein guter Stuhl mit Stoffbezug kostet so zwischen 300-400€ und für Leder entsprechend das doppelte. Wichtig ist das die Lehne hoch genug verstellbar ist und die unteren Rückenwirbel gut gestützt werden so wie die Schultern. Für kurze Sessions von vielleicht 2 Stunden reicht ein normaler Bürostuhl für vielleicht 200€ wie z.B. aus dem IKEA der Stuhl Markus aber für längere Sessions braucht man schon einen Stuhl den man zu 100% so einstellen kann das er zu einem passt. Im Büro hatten wir auch erst stark geplosterte Chefsessel die zum sitzen gemütlich waren, zum arbeiten aber nicht gut geeignet. Wenn man aufrecht darin sitzt haben die einfach nicht genug halt geboten wodurch man doch nach vorne gebeugt saß und dann Nacken und Rückenschmerzen bekam wodurch man alle 1-2 Stunden kurz aufstehen und ein paar Übungen machen musste. Jetzt haben wir Bürostühle wo wir uns vorher haben beraten lassen für ca. 700€ das Stück mit Stoffbezug und es macht einen gewaltigen unterschied. 

Egal welcher Stuhl es wird, den auf jeden Fall im Laden ausprobieren und nicht auf das Aussehen achten. Diese Stühle mit Stahlrahmen und Stoffnetz sind teuer und schauen bescheiden aus aber das Stoffnetz bietet guten Halt. Und wie gesagt lieber etwas mehr Geld einplanen um auch lange was vom Stuhl zu haben. Die günstigen halten einfach nur 1-2 Jahre bis dann der Bezug hinüber ist, die Gasfeder oder wie bei einem Stuhl den ich hatte die Schweißnaht reißt (passiert natürlich immer erst wenn man aus der Gewährleistung raus ist) oder die Polsterung ist durch und man sitzt auf dem Holz/Plastik oder den Schrauben. Lieber das doppelte ausgeben und dann hat man auch einen Stuhl für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2015)

ich sagsma so....ich habe bei uns im globus damals einen bürostuhl/büresessel gesehen für glaub 1/5 des preises der fast genau so aussah und verdammt gemütlich ist...
schau mal einfach in gesschöften bissel rum... weil n kumpel hat son gaming sessel...ich find ihn enorm unbequem, er schwört auf das ding...ich finde meinen gamingsessel für 1/5em des preises gemütlicher... 
aber wie gesagt...is nurn tipp meinerseits


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich würde in deinem Fall erst mal nach Reviews und persönlichen Tests aussortieren und nicht das günstigste aus der 200€ Kategorie nehmen. Diese Gaming Chairs sind teilweise selbst dem Markus aus dem Ikea unterlegen. Ich selber benutze einen Chefsesseln für 150€ und einen gebrauchten Gaming Chair von einem Bekannten (AkRacing Premium V2 Schwarz UVP: 320€ hatte ihn aber für 150€ bekommen) den ich günstig erworben konnte. Ich bevorzuge persönlich den AkRacing, er liegt mir einfach besser. Variert je nach Stil und man muss ausprobieren was einem besser gefällt und dem Rücken. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Inputs.

Habe mir jetzt folgenden Bestellt: 
AKRacing Style Gaming Chair - rot/schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
AKRacing Style Gaming Chair - rot/schwarz

Ich habe ein paar Sitze jetzt ausprobiert und mir passen - wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit - die "härteren Sitze" besser. Die weichen, total ausgepolsterten sind leider nichts für mein Wohlbefinden. Vor allem befürchte ich, dass die - im Hinblick auf Sommer - ziemlich warm werden, was doppelt unangenehm für mich ist.

Hoffe, dass der bestellte hält was ich erwarte. 
Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Mai 2015)

Habe einen Chef-Sessel der ähnlich aussieht. Meiner ist auf jeden Fall sehr bequem!


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Mai 2015)

Sessel ist Freitag angekommen. Erstes Fazit nach 2 intensiven Testtagen: Sehr zufrieden. Ich frage mich, wie ich es auf dem alten Plastikteil so lange aushalten konnte.

Lediglich der Zusammenbau hat mich Nerven gekostet. Hab vergessen, bei der Gasdruckfeder die Plastikverkleidung zu entfernen. Den noch einmal auseinander zu bekommen war eine Mordsarbeit. ._.

Kurzum: Kann den Sessel empfehlen, für alle, die nicht gerne in einem Sessel "versinken", sondern nur "bequem" sitzen möchten.


----------

